# Field Golden?



## FurOnFour

Are there two types of Goldens? A Field Golden and a _______________ Golden. What's the difference?

My Golden is light gold and has short hair. She is 10 months old. My daughter's Golden is 5 years old. He is a much deeper Gold but not red. He has thick long hair with beautiful leg feathers and tail. I don't know when or if Ginger will have long hair. The fluff around her neck is broken off by the prong/pinch collar. I have been trying not to use it but I can't control her without it. She is just too strong for me.


----------



## sharlin

Field and often called Confirmation - with the latter being the more fuller.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Personally..just from the forum and what I experience.... I think there are three types of Goldens though it isn't cookie cutter. The conformation golden, the Field Golden and the backyard bred Golden. Lucky is the latter. 

My son is into field and hunting....and the Goldens he works with are on the smaller side, dark and hell on wheels with field events. Those dogs don't look anything like a classic conformation Golden and they have the drive and focus needed in the hunt. They may differ from the "standard" because what the dog does is more of a priority to many of these breeders rather then what the looks like.

Lucky, a byb Golden is larger and may have field golden features (a more trianglar head and less coat) he doesn't have the genetics or drive to do well with hunting. He was bred with no purpose in mind other then be a Golden Retriever.

Conformation Goldens have longer coats, specific structure and must meet a strict standard. The goal for many breeders is to create a Golden with the charactoristics for the field but the ability to acheive conformation championships..

So far...this is how I see it....


----------



## tippykayak

FurOnFour said:


> Are there two types of Goldens? A Field Golden and a _______________ Golden. What's the difference?
> 
> My Golden is light gold and has short hair. She is 10 months old. My daughter's Golden is 5 years old. He is a much deeper Gold but not red. He has thick long hair with beautiful leg feathers and tail. I don't know when or if Ginger will have long hair. The fluff around her neck is broken off by the prong/pinch collar. I have been trying not to use it but I can't control her without it. She is just too strong for me.


The ideal Golden is strong in the field and has excellent conformation. There aren't really two kinds, but there are breeders who prioritize one over the other, so you see some divergence.

And on the prong collar: maybe you could go to class together so you and she could learn how to guide her to walk politely on the leash? So you're not in a wrestling match at all? If it's ripping out the hair on her neck, it's probably hurting her pretty badly.


----------



## goldenstaples

There is a show coat and a field coat. The field coat is nice when they get muddy because within thirty minutes of drying you cannot tell they were ever muddy, also the field coat does not matt near as easily but the show coats are beautiful, I love and have both!! Also your Golden is only 10 mths old so through maturing the coat is going to change more.
I instruct obedience classes and I would reccommnd to you the easy walker halter, do not confuse with other halters, they are not the same and this is not one over the nose it is a halter that fastens on the chest(not on the top)it works wonderfully, if you like I can send a pic.


----------



## AmbikaGR

FurOnFour said:


> Are there two types of Goldens? A Field Golden and a _______________ Golden. What's the difference?


There is only one "type" of Goldens but there are different "styles". When folks refer to a "field" Golden they are normally referring to a style of Golden that is smaller, thinner boned and less coated. 



FurOnFour said:


> My Golden is light gold and has short hair. She is 10 months old. My daughter's Golden is 5 years old. He is a much deeper Gold but not red. He has thick long hair with beautiful leg feathers and tail. I don't know when or if Ginger will have long hair.


The best way to determine this is to look at the pup's parents. Are they heavy coated dogs? If not then chances are yours will not be either. If they are then I would ask the breeder when you might expect the pup to start to mature. 



FurOnFour said:


> The fluff around her neck is broken off by the prong/pinch collar. I have been trying not to use it but I can't control her without it. She is just too strong for me.


I too would recommend a basic obedience class to show you how to control the dog without a prong. The other suggestion would be to try a "no pull" harness. It will do less damage to the coat and give you the same control as a prong. Just make sure it is a "no pull" harness and not a standard harness.


----------



## Ljilly28

Also, they might be attaining different kinds of titles. Field dogs might be focusing on hunt test titles and working certificates (Jh,Sh,MH,WC, WCX)that come after their names and test their retrieving skills and athletic powers. Dogs that run field trials are competing against labs, Chessies tollers etc, and really have to be tough, agile, fast and full of intense, intense motivation. Conformation dogs might be concentrating on titles like CH that come before their names and signify their embodiment of the standard. There is a separate Field Dog Hall of Fame and a Show Dog Hall of Fame. (The field champion title does come before the name, and some dogs excel at both.) There is also obedience, agility, tracking- versatility dog- lots of overlaps and venues for goldens to excel. Goldens who can do both are glorious in my mind and up on my personal pedestal.

In common parlance, when people just throw the terms around casually/carelessly/in a carefree manner, a field golden is an athletic, high energy dog whose priorities include a deep passion for retrieving, and a lighter, smaller build with wash and wear red coats and pointier noses; a Show/Conformation dog is a taller, bigger more "done" golden with a flowing coat, pantaloons, and tail, a broader head with a good stop between forehead and muzzle, and more bone.

Love them all!


----------



## Karen519

*Our Smooch*

We rescued our Smooch from Golden Retriever Rescue and I've had people comment that she is a Field Golden. She has wavey hair!


----------



## MurphyTeller

sharlin said:


> Field and often called Confirmation - with the latter being the more fuller.


Conformation - or "breed" dogs...


----------



## Maggies mom

I found the cheaper prong collars break off there fur, they also make covers for the prongs. I have used them on all my dogs and never had that problem. Here is Maggie (field) age 3. And Hootie age 3.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

goldenstaples said:


> easy walker halter, do not confuse with other halters, they are not the same and this is not one over the nose it is a halter that fastens on the chest(not on the top)it works wonderfully, if you like I can send a pic.


so as not to confuse anyone, I believe you are speaking of the Easy Walk Harness, by Premier. the head halter (takes longer to get used too, but also works wonders) is known as the Gentle Leader or Halti (I prefer the GL)


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have also seen it called an easy walker harness, and I think they are fantastic. You have to fit it correctly the first time you put it on, and then after that, it's a cinch!




goldenstaples said:


> I instruct obedience classes and I would reccommnd to you the easy walker halter, do not confuse with other halters, they are not the same and this is not one over the nose it is a halter that fastens on the chest(not on the top)it works wonderfully, if you like I can send a pic.


----------



## hotel4dogs

LOL, should have read the post by Love is Golden before I posted! Sorry!


----------



## FurOnFour

((_And on the prong collar: maybe you could go to class together so you and she could learn how to guide her to walk politely on the leash? So you're not in a wrestling match at all? If it's ripping out the hair on her neck, it's probably hurting her pretty badly._))
__________________
I *do* go to Obedience Class with Ginger. Two trainers recommended the prong collar. I am working with Ginger in the yard with a regular collar hoping to be able to use it in place of the prong. She is very strong and I'm not. It is not ripping out the hair on her neck. It is causing it to break. It doesn't seem to hurt her and I have tried it on my arm to feel the effect. I am hoping soon that she won't need it.


----------



## tippykayak

FurOnFour said:


> I *do* go to Obedience Class with Ginger.


Hey, sorry. I definitely wasn't trying to be insulting. My apologies.


----------



## fostermom

I really like the Easy Walk Harness! It is fantastic. I walk all three of mine with one hand, even my golden/lab who has been a lifelong puller until a year ago. I used to use a prong collar on her. It never stopped her from pulling. I swear she developed callouses!


----------



## tintallie

Keep using what works for you FurOnFour. It made absolutely no difference when I tried the Premier Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness on my dog and I took him to obedience classes twice (clicker training and compulsion). 

Where is the prong sitting on the dog's neck? Is it higher up behind the ears or is it lower? If it is too low, then it won't be very effective because a dog's neck is very strong.


----------



## Swampcollie

FurOnFour said:


> Are there two types of Goldens? A Field Golden and a _______________ Golden. What's the difference?
> 
> My Golden is light gold and has short hair. She is 10 months old. My daughter's Golden is 5 years old. He is a much deeper Gold but not red. He has thick long hair with beautiful leg feathers and tail. I don't know when or if Ginger will have long hair. The fluff around her neck is broken off by the prong/pinch collar. I have been trying not to use it but I can't control her without it. She is just too strong for me.


 
They're all Goldens but their is a difference in style. The difference is due to breeding and ancestory. 

You see numerous examples of conformation style dogs on this site as well as many examples of conformation pedigrees. 

Here is a k9data link to the late great AFC Emberain Rugby WCX OS FDHF
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19259 The pedigree is dramatically different from that of a Conformation style dog. The pedigree will include dogs with various field titles FC, AFC, ***, MH, SH, JH, HRCH, HR, SR, WCX, or WC. (FTCH or AFTCH in Canada)

Many Conformation style dogs Pedigrees go back to Gold Rush Charlie a popular dog from the 70's. Most Field style dogs include no Gold Rush Charlie at all or very very little at best.

Since the ancestry over the last three decades has differed, the appearance of each style is different. The field style dogs closely resemble their early North American ancestors in appearance, working ability and temperament.


Take a close look at your pinch collar. The prongs on the better collars have precisely machined and polished tips without rough edges. The lesser collars have tips that are crudely cut off with rough edges. Keep in mind that a pinch collar should only be on the dog during active training sessions. It is not intended for all day use.


----------



## FurOnFour

I have two prong collars and they are both made by Sprenger. The first collar was wide and my new trainer suggested the narrow one. These collars are not sold in pet stores and I had to drive to a Feed Store in another county to find the narrow one. I only use it for serious obedience training, not for play training or just playing.

I tried the Gentle Leader and EZ Walk Harness, both by Premier. They were okay for just walking with Ginger out ahead of me but didn't work to good with heeling and training.

*TippyKayak:* I was not offended or insulted by your comment. Thanks for the apology. Just wanted to make sure that everyone knew that I was attending classes with Ginger. I wouldn't send her away for training. The only people that I know who does this type of training are rather expensive. $2500 for 7 weeks but they do have a couple private lessons during this time. I just wouldn't trust anyone to take care of Ginger the way that I do and would be afraid that they might be too rough in their training. I like to see what is going on.

Thanks for all the information about the Field and Comformation Goldens. I am going to check out some of the sites.


----------



## AcesWild

There was one training someone referred me to that is only 700-800 dpeending on what you're doing but I would much rather do teambuilding and do it with my dog.


----------



## Dinsdale

What happens if you just use a slip collar high on the neck, combined with a very short lead, pulling up for corrections rather than back? When I walk my 11 month old, many times I'm holding the lead almost right where it joins the slip collar. And for walking our 2 pups at a time, we just shortened 2 leads to 2-3' each. 

In large part I am speaking from ignorance, because although I have had dogs all of my adult life, that only adds up to 4 dogs. And none of them have needed a prong collar, but I may just have been lucky.

But my experience is that constant and firm correction is pretty darned effective. I'm always a little curious when I see dogs with these huge prong collars on them. Not to cite "the Dog Whisperer" as an unquestionable expert, but I have never seen him use a prong on a dog, no matter how large and strong willed.

I wouldn't think 10 months was old enough for a pup to develop horribly intractable bad habits.


----------



## Golden Leo

I agree that there's only one type of GR. Here in Europe are both aspects important. To get breeding licence - you need to have good result in show (at least grade 4) and you have to pass inborn abilities exam (field trial) and of course health tests. And to be a Ch in beauty (conformation) you have to pass working exam (much more complicated than IA exam) and you have to win several 1st placings in shows. So there is no difference in field golden and show dog, you can't be one without the other.


----------



## tippykayak

Dinsdale said:


> I wouldn't think 10 months was old enough for a pup to develop horribly intractable bad habits.


That's kind of what I was saying earlier, that I thought training was the way out of pulling problems, not equipment. But I don't think I quite understand the problem, so I'm not so sure that that was the question being asked here.


----------



## Debles

My Selka and Gunner both have fathers who were Champions in conformation, obedience (OTCH) and hunting! Gunner's dad is also a master in agility and their dam's were certified and champions in obedience & tracking
They were sold to me as companion dogs as I had no interest in conformation. They are both great obedience goldens, Selka is a certified therapy dog by the Delta Society and both have hunted in the field.
I'd say they are pretty well rounded goldens.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I REALLY like the way you do it there.




Golden Leo said:


> I agree that there's only one type of GR. Here in Europe are both aspects important. To get breeding licence - you need to have good result in show (at least grade 4) and you have to pass inborn abilities exam (field trial) and of course health tests. And to be a Ch in beauty (conformation) you have to pass working exam (much more complicated than IA exam) and you have to win several 1st placings in shows. So there is no difference in field golden and show dog, you can't be one without the other.


----------



## ddcalny

Here is my dog Gauge. We consider him a field golden due to his breeding. His hair is shorter, he is a bit smaller, and he is dark in color. He's my baby!


----------



## cornelia

I am just learning up on my field golden, and this describes actually her coat. Thanks for the good information. Good suggestion on the choke collar.



goldenstaples said:


> There is a show coat and a field coat. The field coat is nice when they get muddy because within thirty minutes of drying you cannot tell they were ever muddy, also the field coat does not matt near as easily but the show coats are beautiful, I love and have both!! Also your Golden is only 10 mths old so through maturing the coat is going to change more.
> I instruct obedience classes and I would reccommnd to you the easy walker halter, do not confuse with other halters, they are not the same and this is not one over the nose it is a halter that fastens on the chest(not on the top)it works wonderfully, if you like I can send a pic.


----------



## Garou

ddcalny, is Gauge a Saturday Night Golden dog? Beautiful pup!


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407

ddcalny your golden looks very similar to my Charlie, but I think Charlie is even smaller. I definitely consider Charlie to be a field golden: he is smaller (only 53 lbs!), dark in color, high prey drive, and very athletic. All our neighbors love to watch him fly into the air and catch the frisbee!


----------



## alphadude

Jesse'sGirl7407 said:


> ddcalny your golden looks very similar to my Charlie, but I think Charlie is even smaller. I definitely consider Charlie to be a field golden: he is smaller (only 53 lbs!), dark in color, high prey drive, and very athletic. All our neighbors love to watch him fly into the air and catch the frisbee!


Axl is a field golden as well.


----------

